# Hymer Camp 55 - Overcab bed window blew out on motorway !



## 4x4man (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi

On the motorway through France a particularly vicious gust of wind blew our overcab bed window ( the long window facing the front of the vehicle ) clean out, never to be seen again. We were just left with the rubber and a rather large hole. Fortunately the motorway was quiet.

Question is where to source a replacement, new or second hand ?

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks.

4x4man


----------



## 4x4man (Sep 30, 2010)

*Update*

I've now realised that the reason the window blew out is that it has the wrong seal/rubber fitted. The rubber in place is designed to span bodywork of 3cm and the Camp 55 has bodywork of 4cm. This means that the rubber doesn't properly grip, no matter how much adhesive I use.

I emailed the very helpful Seals Direct ( http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/ ) and they tell me that "The largest seal available nowdays is to fit a 30mm panel". Oh dear. Anyone got any suggestions ?

Thanks

4x4man


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering or The exhaust Ejector co,if they are still going they make windows to order.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering or The exhaust Ejector co,if they are still going they make windows to order.


----------

